# Willow trees



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

How to kill willow trees around my pond. Cutting them down just made them spread.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I cut them down and spray glyphosate on the stump and that usually does the trick. Otherwise every stump that you leave has 10 suckers shooting out of it. I don't like using glyphosate around ponds if I don't have to. I use it sparingly and have never had a problem.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cut the trees, then treat the stump with Tordon (sp). I've been using it for a while & its probably about 80-90% effective with one treatment.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks guys I'll try that


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Look into rodeo instead of roundup.
rodeo claims to be safe in water/near water, roundup not. ( I believe? )


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you have any duck weed, “SONAR” will kill it and last a couple years.(Unbelievably Expensive, however!) I used it and it killed my “beautiful” Weeping Willows as well!!! Dealer said it wouldn’t hurt any “well-established” trees??


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Ok thanks guys not sure why I just got this lol


----------

